# Is it worth it to buy all the grooming gear to DIY - or just keep paying the groomers



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I find it is worth it -groomers local to me are not poodle specialists, so don't produce a result that much better than I could myself. With judicious buying on eBay I've gradually amassed the equipment, and reckon it cost me about £225 - a clip is at least £25, plus petrol to get there and back, and by the time I've driven to the groomers, waited (or come home again), and collected Poppy, the time taken really is not that different. I also like the convenience of fitting grooming around other things we do, rather than having to make an appointment months ahead and then be committed to it (12 week lead time is average around here!).


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I enjoy it but have only been doing it a few months. You'll probably wnd up doing it more often if you do it yourself so you'll have the added benefit of fresh fluff more frequently!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Worth it ,I don't even think it is hard to do. My dogs are not scared or stressed. It is a win win...


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

I definitely think it is worth grooming at home! Even more so if all you want is a basic clip. Like Kukukachoo mentioned, when you have all the equipment right there you might realize that you want to groom him every 2 - 4 weeks. You never know! So it might pay off quicker than what you are estimating now. I thought doing a full groom on Trina every 8 weeks would be fine. But she is groomed every 2 weeks here at home now. And for Abby my spoo, she is done weekly. After the first couple times you will start to get your routine down and it goes by quickly. And if you plan on having more poodles now or later through out life, it just makes sense!


----------



## Debra J (Dec 8, 2012)

I not only purchased all the equipment but then decided to turn one of my bathrooms into a grooming room . I removed the toilet to fit the grooming table. It is wonderful and makes it so easy. I do have 3 poodles and keep them in more formal cuts so I rotate sending them to my groomer. This way I get the best of both worlds.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I think it just depends person to person... here are some pros and cons I can come up with off the top of my head...
Pros to going to the groomer: You have a second pair of hands to overlook your dog and see if they notice health concerns. Fluff dried, so that haircut looks nicer and holds shape longer, stronger scissoring skills so it looks more professional. Going to a pro teaches the dog to have better grooming manners, they know they can't get away with certain behaviors like they can with Mom and Dad. 
Cons: Expensive (at our shop standards start at $100! so you're getting a deal at $75), dog has to be away from home hours at a time.
Pros to doing it at home: You can take breaks, or do it on your own schedule. Save money in the end. 
Cons: There's a good chance you might overlook things that a groomer does. Do you know how to pluck ear hair? Do you get toenails short enough if you trim them? Do you know how to check or express anal glands? You'll need a decent dryer to get the haircut to look decent, they are loud and expensive. You'll have hair everywhere, it's messy and time consuming to clean up. 
I'm really glad I'm a groomer, or else there's a good chance I wouldn't own a poodle! Lol


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If you have the time then doing it yourself can be fun and is much more economical. I don't have as much time as I'd like, so for me the groomer does the heavy lifting of bath, blowout and some shaving. That takes several hours with my two poodles.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm paranoid about my baby and think it's totally worth it to groom him myself. Sometimes it is a bit of a chore, but overall I enjoy it. I'm getting better and better even at the "hard stuff" like scissoring. Plus, I can do him however I want. For the patterns that I like to play with, I'd pay a pretty penny in my area. If you're doing "simpler" cuts, it's even easier to do at home. It's totally worth it to get the better equipment, too. I started with a fairly cheap clippers, too, and it crapped out all too soon. My Andis is like butter. Sure, there's an equipment investment at first, and some small amount of ongoing costs, but it pays off. I would consider a grooming table a necessity, as well as a drier if you like the fluffed look (plus it does make the clipping easier).

Those of you who have found good groomers, consider yourself blessed! I read a groomer's message board, and it really gives me pause, the number of groomers who seem to dread and even resent grooming larger dogs. I don't want my perfect little man to be someone's, "Oh, _great_, I've got a Standard today--I could do three little dogs in the time I have to take with that hand-scissored monster!" LOL Some do seem to enjoy the challenge and artistry of the big ones...but they seem rare jewels indeed.

--Q


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Another thing to consider is it doesn't have to be all or nothing, you can still take Ralph in when you are too busy or just don't feel like it (that's what I do). But one thing I enjoy about grooming at home is you don't have to do it all in one day, so it isn't as time consuming as you may think. You can do ears and nails whenever, they only take a few minutes each. You can bathe, air dry and do FFT one weekend, and then bathe, blow-dry and do the body another weekend. Same with scissoring, say if you have some time and feel like scissoring you can really practice until you get the look you want. Of course I have two standards so it saves me a lot by doing them at home, but you know how it is; sometimes I say to heck with it and take them in to a groomer. BUT, rest assured that after you have groomed Ralph at home for a while, if you take him in to your groomer, you will start to find things that you want to "fix" when you get home  Unless of course you have that rare treasure, a groomer that is skilled in grooming poodles!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What I am doing is grooming my poodle as best as I can and getting him into the groomers 2 or 3 times/year. For me, the summer is easy...clip him down and he's good until Fall! I think in the long run it's economical to do your own groom. A professional grooming here for a standard poodle is $120.


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

I love getting a good spoo in!! As far as where to be cautious of cutting or nicking. The tuck up, flank, armpits. They can get razor burn easily in the groin and face/feet. Oh and the hock can be easily nicked as well if there is someone inexperienced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

When I decided to adopt a standard I wanted my Spoo in a simple “retreiver cut” so I decided to try to groom myself. Knowing nothing about grooming I went to Petsmart and asked the groomers what I would need. I have to say they were extremely helpful. They recommended a $50 Andis clipper and 3 ceramic blades at $50 each, a #10 for the face and feet and a #7 and #5 for body and legs. 

Sushi was 9 weeks old when he came home so he didn't know much about grooming. We learned together and he was and he is so patient! I always do him in multiple short sessions so maybe this is why he is so calm and quiet. What I really like about grooming him myself is that he never looks like “my owners are saving money on grooming cost” like some poodles I see. To leave his hair longer in the winter I bought a set of combs that fit on my #10 blade for about $14.00. It's not as good as a blade but it forces me to brush and comb him more often. 

Now that I have this clipper I use it to shave my lab-husky mix Aki before and during summer. She doesn't shade as much and she is not as hot in the summer, she loves it. For me it was a really good investment since I am saving on grooming cost and I like these moments I spend with my dogs. 

For anal glands and ear hairs I do nothing because my vet told me not to. She is more the "if it's not broken don't fix it" type.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

We have the pro come here with the van every 5 weeks, and we bathe a couple of times in between, depending on the need. (could be 1x, could be 5x... river, mud, etc...)

It is absolutely worth investing in the brushes and a good comb, and doing basics between...

sarah


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

For me it is definite worth it to DIY, even considering the time.
Basic initial investment-
Forced air dryer- $220
Clippers - $160
Blades (2 sets) - $30
Shears - $50
Nail clippers - $12

I have had most of this equipment for over 12 years, and I spend about $20 a year on sharpening, and another $15 on shampoo. Some supplies (shampoo, ear cleaner, brushes) would likely be necissary for just general poodle maintance so I did not attempt to include everything. But amortizing the costs over 12 years, it’s about $75 a year in supplies. 

If I took my girl to the groomer every 6 weeks at $65 a visit (cheapest range for a standard in my area), that’s $560 a year, but I would only have a clean, groomed dog every 6 weeks. So not accounting for time, that’s a savings of $485, or $5820 over 12 years.

Now the time is a lot harder to quantify. When I DIY I do feet, face, sanitary, touch up her topknot and tail, and clip nails every time I bath, which takes about 1.5 hours but would really need to be done between full grooms anyway. Now I’m pretty slow for a full groom, so it takes me about 3 hours to groom and I rarely do it in one sitting, and rarely do a full trim ( couple times a year). I like that having the equipment she never gets that scraggly 5 ½ week look. After a good brushing people always assume she is freshly groomed because I just keep up with the trimming.

I will likely still pay for a professional groom when I need a fully body groom, or am low on time, but I like having a dog that is constantly clean and trim, and I pay the same for a basic touch up groom on my standard as a full body clip, so it makes sense both time and money wise to do some of it myself.

With the advent of self serve dog washes, if I was doing it again, I would probably have skipped the high speed blower. For $10 I can wash and dry my girl 5-min from my house. They provide nice tubs, shampoo, high speed dryers and do all the cleanup. For me so much of the groom is just having her clean and being able to see her face.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I groom Potsie to save money. Would I take them to a pro otherwise? - oh yea! My clippers paid for themselves after 3 grooms (a full groom is $45-55 for a simple clip in my area for a small dog). I've bought additional blades over time. 

I bathe him in my shower, which has a hand held head with adjustable sprayer. I use my own blow drier to dry/brush him, so that he looks the same as he does at the groomers. I bought a bath tub mat to keep him from slipping, and I groom him on my kitchen island. The height is perfect - saved me money on buying a grooming table.

To get grooming tips, there are You Tube videos available for grooming each part of the dog. The top knot is my nemesis - it's still a work in progress...


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Doing FFT yourself after your dog is in pattern is not too difficult. My Karat gets bathed and shaved every two weeks at home. Goes to her groomer/handler for scissoring once a month unless we have shows in which case she goes for a scissoring the Friday before a show. It is still expensive but also gives me bonding time with her so that if I need to do touch-up inbetween, she is relaxed when I groom her. I personally don't have more than a 20 mm pin brush, a poodle comb, a chopstick, a bravura, and a bunch of bands. I wouldn't know what to do with other grooming tools.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Having had poodles before Rhett, I can see both sides if the topics. He was and is groomed by the pro once a month ($55) and I do the in between baths as needed. I did the first full body cut on him over thanksgiving weekend. That was an adventure. We both did fine ! Hair all over the man cave basement!! DH has yet to get over it! But he will go to the groomer on Monday. I told her that I had clipped him and missed a few spots and that his head was lopsided. She laughed so hard at my honest "confession" but then she said that she would take care of all of the missed spots. And make him even more handsome. 
So yes I did save a bit of money doing it myself... Would I continue to do it regularly mmmm if time was not an issue yes. So it is truly a personal choice. Each with its own rewards and benefits. Either way enjoy your fur baby!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

If you have the funds to take to the groomers, that is great. I think that I would spend all of my money at the groomers if I did have to take Angel even though I can get her done fairly locally for about $65.00. I would have to be there almost constantly as she seems to delight in finding things we have to clean up after.  

So it is a good thing that I like grooming her and that she enjoys our time grooming. I just finished a full groom on her today and she looks great! 
It took 2 hours on my spoo and only 30 mins on the new mpoo rescue that I have now. 

I have had poodles for years and worked up buying on all of my equipment. Of course clippers came first.  So for me the expense was over time and well worth it. But I know folks who hate grooming and would rather do anything than groom. It is all personal preference and all good.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fallen has been going to the groomers since I got him a year and half ago. At first I was paying $60 for just a bath and $85.00 for a full cut and I thought I would do the grooming myself. So I went on Craigslist and got a grooming table, chair, clippers, grooming caddy and some other accessories for $100.00. This was after paying for grooming for two months, then I found this feed store that offered grooming, $25.00 FFT and $50.00 for a full groom, I couldn't beat this so he's been going to the groomer ever since. I think I have only groomed him five times since I've had him, two times when he was having problems with his food and had an accident and the other time I went to self groom just to try it out since I didn't have the tools. Fallen goes to the groomer every three weeks this works for me since I have problems with my hands.


----------



## PooDoo Fashionista (Jan 17, 2012)

First off, to get good equipment it's going to cost you far more then $400. Plus when all is said and done, just because you have good equipment doesn't mean you can do the job. Tub, table, HV and Stand dryer, clippers, comb, brush, nail trimmers are just the beginning. 

Choosing good shampoo and conditioner for your dogs coat type (oily, dry, SA like, greasy, etc). Big box chains are proof that you don't need skill to claim to be a Groomer. You should be looking for IPG, ISCC, or CPPS certified Groomers who have been properly trained to not only look out for the health and safety of your dog but stylize the coat. 

Anyone can shave a dog pig-bald, but there are many reasons why that is not the best option.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

PooDoo Fashionista said:


> First off, to get good equipment it's going to cost you far more then $400. Plus when all is said and done, just because you have good equipment doesn't mean you can do the job. Tub, table, HV and Stand dryer, clippers, comb, brush, nail trimmers are just the beginning.
> .


But I think you are looking at this as a professional rather than an average owner. A professional needs to be protective of their resources, both their time and money. When you are grooming 8 dogs a day, 5 days a week, for years you need equipment that is ergonomic and efficient. 

However as a pet owner bathing, feet, face, sanitary and some minor shaping for a few hours every couple of weeks the equipment requirements can be much more flexible. A pro cannot teach every dog that comes in how to stand quietly on a rug for a trim, put their feet on the edge of the tub to be boosted in, or lay down for nail trimming and filing and remain profitable but I do have the time to repeat these things on a more regular basis.

I am being perfectly honest when I say that my andes clippers (1999), air force dryer (2001), nail clippers (last pair 2006), shears and blades (sharpened about once a year), a greyhound comb, a few cheap slickers, and a pair of hemostats have served me well on my large mini and now my small standard.

I think learning how to groom your own dog is a valuable skill, and as long as a person is diligent, is safe and healthy. Yes, mistakes will be made, the dog will not always be stylized, but I can't tell you the pleasures it brought me to be able to do my 15 yo mini at home, in short sessions, while he laid on the living room rug in the position that was most comfortable to him, whispering what a good dog he is, when he was too stiff and arthritic to take more than 20 min of grooming at a time. Or being able to do a quick bath and blow him out to a cuddly fluff ball when he lost control of his bladder and soiled himself multiple times a week. 

I really do plan on taking my new girl into a pro occasionally, but I love being able to properly care for her myself - even if it isn't always the most sylish experiment.

But you are correct in that there are things you have to be ok with giving up when you DIY - style, convinence, the wealth of knowledge and troubleshooting of issues, and having another experienced person handel your dog on a semi regular bases (ie that lump or wart you see daily, may have changed significantly in 4 weeks).


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Actually it sounds like poodoo fashionista is being arrogant and condescending towards both box store groomers and pet owners. I could be wrong... Personally I like to see a pet owner take initiative and either A) bring their dog in often for grooming and brush, do nails and ears at home or B) do it themselves. The result IMO is a happy poodle that doesn't look like it needs to be picked up by SPCA.

As for box store groomers, no they don't need skills to become groomers but if remember correctly nor did MOST groomers starting out. I don't know a single groomer that when they started out that once you put a pair of clippers in their hands they whipped out a groom team USA groom lol. Yes, I would prefer that they learn things a lil differently but I have seen groomers blossom over time, some faster and better than others. I can tell you that the box stores have a lot rules and safety regs that private salons just don't.. Some, IMO are unnecessary or overkill but hey they try. The new groomers are often too afraid to charge for what they do and what they are worth.. Not me .

Anyways when I took a hiatus from pro grooming I had to get my own equipment to groom Eve as the private salon I worked at provided everything.. She taught me how to groom and I wasn't too shabby lol. But I groomed Eve for a few years with a $45 wahl peanut for FFF, a pair of curved and straight $25 each Wolff shears, my hair dryer, and I would try diff shampoos.. Mind you she is a toy. I hand scissored her all the time it wasn't until she turned 8yrs old that I ever laid a blade on her actual body.. Other than FFF or for continentals. The first purchase I made was a high velocity dryer at 125 that I still have and have upgraded recently, then clippers, and when I started to show shears, a grooming arm, then ringside table. Ok my point is to do it yourself you need the basics ear powder/ cleaner, nail trimmer/ grinder, brush, comb, and shampoo. If your getting a mini or bigger you should invest in he best dryer you can afford like a cc dryer, but my metro air force commander III served me and my neighbors well. Also a good quality A5 clipper like The Andis AG 2speed for FFF and eventually body clipping. At least a couple blades for FFF and maybe clipper snapon combs or blades for the body. Any pair of shears to start off with will be fine. A table would be ideal but I made due for years.. I used a $40 plastic table and a grooming arm for my mini and client dogs. Later when your skills progress you can upgrade in shears. As I told a new groomer that asked me why in the world I bought $600 shears and I had another experienced groomer back me up.. I can produce the same quality handscissor groom with my cheap $25 shears as I can my $600 ones but I can do it a helluva lot faster and more comfortably with my $600 shear . 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

I work at a "big box store" and hear all the time about the bad cut a client got at a small groom shop. It's about the individual!! Take everything with a grain or salt.

I AM a self taught groomer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

I want to expand a bit more on DIY. Our miniature poodle was 8 years old before I started to try to groom him myself. Previous to that he was groomed on an infrequent basis, usually 8-12 weeks. With a poodle that is a lot of hair. We would have him taken down almost bald and by the time we made it back in he would be extremely scraggly. He got brushed, but not nearly as often as he did once I started grooming him myself and had to pull a clipper comb through his hair. Having the "finished product" of a clean, nice looking dog (bath and shaved feet/face) was motivational to me, and I found it was often easer to do a bath, condition, and blow out tangles rather then brush my scraggly dirty dog. Being more active in his grooming made me a better owner, more aware of my dogs condition, and changed our relationship.

At the time I didn’t have the money, but even now, and even with a really reasonable groomer, I am not willing to take my dog in 1-2xs a month at the cost of $60 a visit. $800 - $1500 a year is just more than I’m willing to spend on grooming. But then again, I also mow my own lawn and clean my own house. Poodles are fantastic dogs and I think they would fit into a lot more households if people weren’t afraid to groom them themselves, they don’t need to be a dog just for the elite, or look like rats nest.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Do what works for you and for what you can afford in BOTH time and money. I have found that for me right now with busy schedules that it is worth the $$ to get Sterling bathed and blown out at the groomer (they also clean his ears and do his nails). That said I did invest in all of the equipment to do it myself (the dryer was the big expense - the rest I had) and I originally did that back when I had the time and energy to do it. I do though enjoy doing the clipping the most so bath and blow at the groomers and then I do the cutting. I also would say that if you can find a good groomer (not just for the looks but is good to the dogs) it has been a great experience for Sterling to go away from Mom and to the groomer, around the noises, new people, etc. Frankly the bugger loves to go now!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

When I got my poodle three years ago, I was afraid to even _look _at a clipper, let alone own one.:scared: I actually ordered one from PetEdge, took it out of the box, then promptly put it back and returned it. It was reading this forum that ultimately convinced me to give home grooming a try. I now have a full grooming room set up. I was able to arrange to take a series of private grooming lessons with two local pro groomers. I have boundless appreciation for them being willing to teach and coach me. I also watched many poodle grooming videos. I still pull them out to view a couple of times a month. I now do most of the grooming myself, but when I make a stylistic mistake (lopsided topknot is my specialty:biggrin1, I book a grooming "fix it" appointment. And when I want to change patterns, I also turn to a pro to set it so I can follow it. 

To be candid, my choice to home groom isn't based on finances. I just really enjoy caring for my mpoo myself and having him with me as much as possible. The only grooming "injuries" we've experienced have been to my pride when I mess up noticeably. I actually have fewer (almost zero!) issues with razor burn (something he would sometimes get at the groomer's). I do though have the advantage of time since I'm retired. I also have a poodle who is very agreeable about being groomed. I have nothing but the utmost regard, respect and appreciation for good pro groomers. Happily, two of my Hanukkah presents were gift certificates for full grooms with a pro. You better believe those will be put to use!


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I can't remember if I posted this pic of Harry before although I have told the story before on the forum. It's the first clip done on Harry. It's terrible! At the time I was really pleased with the achievement. I would say grooming is about me and Harry bonding time. Am improving my clipping skills slowly but more importantly am improving my communication with Harry. To me that's the main benefit of grooming. At the same time I have sent him to the groomers once and loved the result of ultra clean and extra pooffy fur!! LOL. Am tempted to give us both a treat this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PooDoo Fashionista (Jan 17, 2012)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Actually it sounds like poodoo fashionista is being arrogant and condescending towards both box store groomers and pet owners.


Arrogant, or like someone who has spent more years then I care to remember working at a vet hospital stitching up dogs that had been hurt by well meaning dog owners who wanted to 'save a few bucks' and groom the dogs themselves?

Granted I am a competition and show groomer, who also teaches all my client dogs to get into tub, on tables and have a great time. 

I'm not against the average Owner bonding with their pet over groom time, but without education, accidents happen.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

PooDoo Fashionista said:


> Arrogant, or like someone who has spent more years then I care to remember working at a vet hospital stitching up dogs that had been hurt by well meaning dog owners who wanted to 'save a few bucks' and groom the dogs themselves?
> 
> Granted I am a competition and show groomer, who also teaches all my client dogs to get into tub, on tables and have a great time.
> 
> I'm not against the average Owner bonding with their pet over groom time, but without education, accidents happen.


ooc, where are the areas on a poodles body that you most often saw groom injuries requiring sutures?


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

i'd like to clip tricky myself, but she doesn't even like having her face brushed by me so i've got no chance of clipping it yet. i've managed to give her feet a little trim, and i've got her used to the hairdryer after bathing her. got her booked in at the groomers on the 8th of january for her first offiical groom. fingers crossed they'll have better look than me because they're used to dealing with difficult dogs.


----------



## PooDoo Fashionista (Jan 17, 2012)

In the 7 pinch points - Tuck up, arm-pits, hocks, throats, ears, vents (bums), & pasterns.
Mostly Tuck ups and throats! The other injury was eye shaped holes caused by Owners picking a matt up, tenting the skin and then cutting the matt, not realizing that the skin tents under all matts.


----------



## PooDoo Fashionista (Jan 17, 2012)

Tattoogirl73 - sometimes a dog just needs to have a good session with someone and then you will have a much easier time doing things yourself next time! 

A great trick to help you with her face is to 'pet' her face with either a pair of clippers or your hubby's shaver while on, but not trying to trim the hair. then they get used to the vibration, but you don't have to worry about taking something sharp to her face while she's getting used to it!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

PooDoo Fashionista said:


> In the 7 pinch points - Tuck up, arm-pits, hocks, throats, ears, vents (bums), & pasterns.
> Mostly Tuck ups and throats! *The other injury was eye shaped holes caused by Owners picking a matt up, tenting the skin and then cutting the matt, not realizing that the skin tents under all matts.*


Oh gosh, that's awful. Ouch!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

PooDoo Fashionista said:


> Tattoogirl73 - sometimes a dog just needs to have a good session with someone and then you will have a much easier time doing things yourself next time!
> 
> A great trick to help you with her face is to 'pet' her face with either a pair of clippers or your hubby's shaver while on, but not trying to trim the hair. then they get used to the vibration, but you don't have to worry about taking something sharp to her face while she's getting used to it!


thank you. will try that tomorrow.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

PooDoo Fashionista said:


> Arrogant, or like someone who has spent more years then I care to remember working at a vet hospital stitching up dogs that had been hurt by well meaning dog owners who wanted to 'save a few bucks' and groom the dogs themselves?
> 
> Granted I am a competition and show groomer, who also teaches all my client dogs to get into tub, on tables and have a great time.
> 
> I'm not against the average Owner bonding with their pet over groom time, but without education, accidents happen.


I definitely agree with you accidents happen, education or not, but that's why they are called accidents. I agree a person should try to educate themselves before attempting anything even owning a pet but the OP is trying to educate themselves. Already doing FFF at home and seems to enjoy it enough to contemplate doing the whole groom. Save money? Well that's why I learned to groom professionally lol! I knew I wanted a poodle and by golly I was going to learn to groom it. I wanted to learn to groom and show dogs, by golly I did! Can I get better, Everyone can and I will.. The ES is my next victim lol. 

And yes I have seen the unfortunate results of grooming accidents from home grooms like the farm dog that came in once. Pet owner said they tried to shave him at home and he bites the clippers. Once I had him shaved down I could see why he bit the clippers.. There was a 3" long by 1/4" wide jagged scar on his side that had to have come from the teeth from clippers you shear sheep with. Oh and he round snips are common but that comes from owners either too lazy to brush and I some cases to vain to just start over .

I mentioned the arrogance ..that statement comes from the box store comment.. Goes to show you don't need skills to be a groomer? Insinuating that certified by IPG , etc are the best most knowledgeable about safety, health, and style. The way you came across the OPs comment about the $400 not enough for equipment and how just because you have the equipment doesn't mean you can do the job. Granted your a a competition and show groomer, etc.

That being said having accomplishments is always impressive and honorable, however putting others down is not. Don't get me wrong, I respect those that become certified, compete and or show.. Its something to strive for. Just because, for example, a groomer is not certified does not mean they are less talented, knowledgable, or capable of turning out an equally quality groom. I find putting others down like that is unnecessary. I truly hope we can all learn from each other, tho. Having another knowledgeable person on a forum like this is invaluable IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PooDoo Fashionista (Jan 17, 2012)

"However putting down others is not" ...and yet you did it to me..... I never put down anyone, I stated that getting a qualified, certified groomer was the safest way to go...


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

PooDoo Fashionista said:


> "However putting down others is not" ...and yet you did it to me..... I never put down anyone, I stated that getting a qualified, certified groomer was the safest way to go...


The point I think she was making was about your statement about box stores and how anyone can call themselves a groomer. This is true, but irrelevant except as a way to put down people who are not certified. 

I would like to say this: I know self taught groomers who groom their dogs better than some groomers I know, and went about it by gaining the proper education. At the same time, I know former competition groomers who work at the big box stores. The building means nothing... It's about the individuals ability and education, something any pet owner could go out and get just like you and I can.

Not all self taught people and big box store groomers shave their dogs "pig bald."


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PooDoo Fashionista (Jan 17, 2012)

The facts are, you need nothing to call yourself a Groomer. For people who might not know how to go looking for a good Groomer, an easy way is to look for Certification. I'm not saying it's perfect, but it's better then nothing.

I also didn't say that if you are a home groomer, all you can do is shave pig bald. What I did say was that grooming your dog without any education is dangerous.

And I'm pretty sure that we can all unanimously agree that the pets best interest MUST come first.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Absolutely the dogs interest must come first! That's why no one suggested she just start right in. That's why, as the mom of rescued dogs, I learned to groom my dogs MYSELF. I firmly believe that if the owner is educated and able to groom, it often yields a better result than a pro groomer in regards to health and happiness of the dog and in fact even safety sometimes. The fact is, no one will care about your dog like you do, and much of grooming is common sense as far as the safety aspects go. The rest of it can be easily learned by a short internship, a few educational videos or articles. 

The long and short of it is what I said previously: good groomers can be found anywhere... So can bad groomers. Take everything with a grain of salt and decide for yourself what is best for you and your dog.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

PooDoo Fashionista said:


> "However putting down others is not" ...and yet you did it to me..... I never put down anyone, I stated that getting a qualified, certified groomer was the safest way to go...


:dontknow: where did she put you down? i'm not picking up on that.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I personally, have found it pretty easy to pick up grooming of my mpoo. Does he look like he was done by proffessionally? No. But, he's happy, healthy and mat free! 

Since I like the curly coat look, I don't bother with blow drying. Brody is small, and his coat dries pretty quickly. I should probably pick up a good pair of shears, but I haven't yet. A pair of andis clippers with combs have been working well for me. My shortest is a #10 blade, so I don't get super short like some people prefer. I'd rather not risk nicks or razor burn with a shorter blade. 

Oh, and I definately groom way more often then every 6-8 weeks! I did Brody's feet yesterday and trimmed his face. I keep his face a bit long, mostly because it helps hide his underbite, but I trim his chin fairly short so it's not a wet mess when he drinks! I love grooming him myself, because I can modify things like that without a problem. And, if I do something and don't like it, I can easily change it!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, my original intent was always to learn to groom Ralph myself. I've taken him to the groomers religiously since we brought him home. I used to bring him in for everything, even the FFT touch ups so he could get used to the whole grooming process. He is comfortable being groomed and handled all over. I then progressed to shaving his face myself. Once I was confident on that I tackled his feet. I am now at the stage where I can confidently, and efficiently do his FFT trimmings and his nail clipping. I usually do this every week and a half. My next mini step is to learn ear plucking and then the full body clipping. You can tell from all my photos of Ralph that we prefer him to be in a very sporty pet clip. This is our choice, even when we have a pro groomer at our disposal. 

I have actually found a certified groomer who used to teach at a reputable grooming school. She is willing to give me a one on one instruction and show me the things to watch out for on Ralph specifically. I had suggested a few classes with her, but she is confident that if I already have the technique down for doing FFT she should be able to get me ready to do a full groom myself in a 1-2 hour session. I believe this will give me the extra confidence to do a full groom and know that I am not endangering my boy. Yes, clearly a novice groomer will not be as good as a pro with 20 years experience. But hey, that pro had a first dog to groom once too, right?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Good for you! That's what I'm going to do too. I used to work as a groomer years ago before I had kids, but I need some poodle-specific fine tuning. So I'm going to a master groomer for some one-on-one time...looking forward to it!!! But anyway, I believe anyone can learn anything, it just takes the will and some practice. Or a lot of practice, whatever


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I have a groomer who has a spoo and is wonderfull with Lexi. They are patient, and pay attention to her. I never have to remind them to clip her face on a certain number blade, they remember. I never have to remind them about the scratch she has that is healing, they ask first. I have gotten texts from either her or her sister(they own the grooming shop together)to check on Lexi. She tells me all the time she will always have to groom her own dog because she is too picky. She is that picky with my dog.  Grooming is play date for Lexi and her spoo. I drop her off early, she will play and then rest. Then she gets her bath and dry and gets to play some more. Then she gets clipped. I take her in just to get her nails trimmed like I did today. She goes in, says hi to everyone and goes back and hops up on the table and waits for them to do her nails. Grooming my own dog is just not something I have the desire to do. I brush her out all the time, I just have no desire to run clippers near any part of her. We bond over so many other things we do together, I don't think we are missing out on anything by me not grooming her. I pay to have my dog groomed by someone who loves their job and is very good at it, but I mow my own yard and clean my own house.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

PooDoo Fashionista said:


> "However putting down others is not" ...and yet you did it to me..... I never put down anyone, I stated that getting a qualified, certified groomer was the safest way to go...


Since when is saying you respect those that are certified, compete or show... OR that it is honorable to have such credentials putting anyone down? 

Saying, "Plus when all is said and done, just because you have good equipment doesn't mean you can do the job."

Or
"Big box chains are proof that you don't need skill to claim to be a Groomer."
OR 
"Anyone can shave a dog pig-bald"

The way it comes across it seems that you are putting down the OP or like minded pet owners. Or at the very least discouraging them to try. 
Second you are just plain putting down box store groomers period.
And third, after reading the post it insinuates that if you are not certified you will only shave a dog pig bald as that is probably all the talent they have.
It would have been less insulting to say that groomers certified by a national org such as IPG, etc may be the safest way to go because they go thru rigorous training and testing involving the health, safety, and style of their clients.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Erin said:


> The point I think she was making was about your statement about box stores and how anyone can call themselves a groomer. This is true, but irrelevant except as a way to put down people who are not certified.
> 
> I would like to say this: I know self taught groomers who groom their dogs better than some groomers I know, and went about it by gaining the proper education. At the same time, I know former competition groomers who work at the big box stores. The building means nothing... It's about the individuals ability and education, something any pet owner could go out and get just like you and I can.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!!

I currently work at a box store. I was taught by a self taught groomer that bred and showed cockers. I also learned to groom and show poodles by a talented self taught groomer. I specialize in cockers, bichons, and poodles. 
And the way some of my clients speak of me, and I hear from the grapevine apparently I have also had "formal" training and specialize in shih tzus, malteses, schnauzers, Pomeranians, etc. Its a running gag in the salon and the list increases lol.
I should also include that we have a former competition groomer and another great groomer that could easily compete if she chose.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

frankgrimes said:


> Well, my original intent was always to learn to groom Ralph myself. I've taken him to the groomers religiously since we brought him home. I used to bring him in for everything, even the FFT touch ups so he could get used to the whole grooming process. He is comfortable being groomed and handled all over. I then progressed to shaving his face myself. Once I was confident on that I tackled his feet. I am now at the stage where I can confidently, and efficiently do his FFT trimmings and his nail clipping. I usually do this every week and a half. My next mini step is to learn ear plucking and then the full body clipping. You can tell from all my photos of Ralph that we prefer him to be in a very sporty pet clip. This is our choice, even when we have a pro groomer at our disposal.
> 
> I have actually found a certified groomer who used to teach at a reputable grooming school. She is willing to give me a one on one instruction and show me the things to watch out for on Ralph specifically. I had suggested a few classes with her, but she is confident that if I already have the technique down for doing FFT she should be able to get me ready to do a full groom myself in a 1-2 hour session. I believe this will give me the extra confidence to do a full groom and know that I am not endangering my boy. Yes, clearly a novice groomer will not be as good as a pro with 20 years experience. But hey, that pro had a first dog to groom once too, right?


You are doing everything right IMO. I prefer to have clients like you that tries to maintain their pets at home. I have a couple clients that don't come in often for haircuts but never a knot on them! They do their part. I'm sure your groomer altho hates to lose on the business is happy you take care of your baby.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

